# Grass bed specs



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Tried to get to Bob Sikes bridge tonight but good night is it crouded! Not even one parking space on either side. Decided to give the grass beds a try. So far one 24inch speckled trout. Probably weighs 30lbs. Lol!!!
Guess I'll have to post pic later. Dang phone!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Got him on ice. Going to fry that bad boy up tomorrow night. Very happy I didn't get skunked tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

That means yesterday was a good day to fish.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Coin_Guy said:


> That means yesterday was a good day to fish.


 :laughing: I suppose so. You snooze you lose


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

my dad caught a 19 in red in the bay yesterday and yes is was quite busy at sikes yesterday i was out there but we got skunked


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Fishing was tough out there and this Spec was the only decent fish that I caught. 
And ate


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

The only reason why sykes was busy was because I told everybody there were cobia down there.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Probably lol it was skynk city thow what so you even catch cobia with


----------



## azndrew2 (Jun 7, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Tried to get to Bob Sikes bridge tonight but good night is it crouded! Not even one parking space on either side. Decided to give the grass beds a try. So far one 24inch speckled trout. Probably weighs 30lbs. Lol!!!
> Guess I'll have to post pic later. Dang phone!


where is this grass beds you're referring to?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

azndrew2 said:


> where is this grass beds you're referring to?


There are grass beds all around Bob Sikes especially in the shallow water. Catch a small white grunt or pinfish, hook him just above the tail so he'll stay alive and struggle to get out of the grass. Set the drag loose so the spec can run a little before setting the hook. Kick back and relax with a cold drink until it's go time :yes:


----------

